# الحقونى ---- ملاحة فلكية



## الالهام (27 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا طالب بالاكادمية الترم الثالث -ملاحة ومحتاج لشرح أوايضاح أوكتاب أومذكرة فى الملاحة الفلكية
ياريت حد يرد عليا--- ولكم ألف شكر -------- أخوكم سمسم


----------



## جمال شلفي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مش عارف والله بس هحاول معك اخى الفاضل ... وياريت لو حد من المهندسين الكبار خريج اكاديمه النقل 
يساعد معانا 
شكرا


----------



## الالهام (14 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك علي حسن متابعتك وارجو يكون فيه رد من الاخوة الزملاءجدى:11:


----------



## rekam (21 أبريل 2011)

ربما الرد متاخر لكن من يهمه الامر عليه ان يتوجه الي الموقع النالي : http://www.navigation-astronomique.com


----------

